# Crazy love story that happened through this site.



## Thejoke (Oct 7, 2016)

About 4 years ago, literally 2 days after I turned 24, I met this girl here on social anxiety support(on a different profile than the one im using now ) . It was completely random how we met . I wasn't looking for someone to date or love . I wasn't expecting that at all . One day I just randomly replied to a post , the post by the way was just a blank page . She had posted up something but then regretted it , so she deleted all the contents . I told her ( not knowing it was a girl ) that she should've waited longer to receive replies etc, and I don't know what else I said ! Lol . But somehow her and I started chatting on Skype....we spoke about random things, like her country in Europe , music , our insecurities and what makes us anxious etc .. 

We began chatting everyday , and eventually we voice chatted . I saw her as an online friend , and I never thought of her as more . It seemed unrealistic to try and think of love with someone who was from another country. It didn't seem possible. She eventually told me that she loved me . I told her that I loved her too. But that it just couldn't work ... she said give it a try. we will find a way ... so we became boyfriend and girlfriend . 

I wasn't sure how we would come together . We were both unemployed and both struggled with lots of anxiety. I had serious problems with agoraphobia and I rarely stepped out of my home . But somehow I just knew we would see each other one day . I just didn't know how . 

She discovers she can work in America on a temporary visa... so we both end up saving up as much as we can . I got a job for a few weeks . I quit after a few weeks because of my anxiety . Long story short there were lots of obstacles . But we saved up enough . Which really wasn't all that much . And guess what ? She arrives to America ! She was working in Idaho. Meanwhile I was in California being an unemployed anxious bum. I end up selling some of my stuff to get some money and my brother and I plan a road trip to Idaho . We did the math and we end up renting a car and driving all the way to Idaho !.. it was a long long drive . Around 14 hours . As we got closer and closer . It seemed so surreal that I was finally meeting this girl after 3 years of knowing her . 

When I first saw her . I couldn't believe how beautiful she looked in person . We hugged and kissed . And I spent 2 whole days with her . It was beautiful and memorable . But when it was time for my bro and I to go back to California , it felt terrible . I didn't want to go from her. But I did . She cried before I left. And I cried like a baby as we drove back home ... I promised my self and her that I would fight my anxiety and my agoraphobia . I mean I was already fighting it , going to Idaho was one of the biggest things I ever did ... as soon as I got back home I found a job right away and started working toward my future. We kept in contact for about 2 more months over the phone , just until her job was over in Idaho. It was only a 3 month job. Then when her job ended. Guess we're she went ? With me ! Now we are both living together , and are planning to get married . We've been living together now for 3 months , she's sleeping next to me now  . .. 

Not everything is perfect though . Nothing ever will be. I recently got laid off my job . But we have saved up quite a bit of money for the meanwhile . .. but who would've thought that something so insane could've happened ? 

Anything is possible. We both still get shocked when we think about how it all happened . She loves me insanely and I love her too ...

I know many people doubted us and her . But we managed to prove that it was possible . And that she's the real thing ... she's a kind , nice , and good hearted person . A bit crazy sometimes ( but what woman isn't lol? ) . But her love for me is so pure and real and everyone around us sees it . I love her so much ... and I hope our future brings us more happiness ...


Anything is possible !


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Beautiful. Bout time I heard some positives on this forum. All the best for the both of you.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Oh wow this is amazing bro, so inspiring. You have your own place though? Was just trying to see how you went about that. All you guys staying with your bro maybe?


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

heartwarming...congratulations.


----------



## andretti (Jan 2, 2016)

Crazy story but dope af. I love hearing about people with the same issues hooking up Together. Congrats


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Excellent stuff. Happy for ya fella


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

@Thejoke

Awesome mate. Wish you two the best.


----------



## Thejoke (Oct 7, 2016)

Kevin001 said:


> Oh wow this is amazing bro, so inspiring. You have your own place though? Was just trying to see how you went about that. All you guys staying with your bro maybe?


We're renting a room with my sister . We all have to start somewhere right .. my family has helped me so much .

I was working at least 50 hours a week for about 5 months so I saved up a bit . At the moment were OK with money but it'll run out eventually . We are both looking for jobs in hopes of being more independent


----------



## NewHabits (Oct 26, 2015)

Good stuff, dude. All the best to you


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Congratulations. 
Had a bad day today. It's nice to hear someone is enjoying their life somewhere. Wish you guys the best


----------



## Bogus (Jun 28, 2010)

first of all, big congrats  im always happy to read through this part of the forum.

then ive checked through your youtube channels and watched the video about reading(which was very interesting btw), in which you mention a book.. but i didnt understand the title&name of author. could you tell me what the name was?


----------



## YouHaveSevereAnxiety (Jan 17, 2017)

Congrats this made me


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Awwwww! I so happy for you. Yay! Hope springs eternal


----------

